# General discussion based on Extreme Overclocking



## FireKillerGR (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey guys,

I was thinking of finding a way to promote extreme overclocking here in TPU.
As I saw that there wasn't something regarding Xtreme OC, I had the idea to create a general discussion thread. 

Purpose of this thread is to discuss about Xtreme OC, see if there are people who are interested in this. BUT I am aiming for people who are just enthusiasts and wanna try their hw's limits like I do.

So, we gonna chit-chat about creating some threads like FAQ and How to in order to inspire new.

Rules of this thread:
1) No flaming, we are here to talk and I will try to solve some of your questions so be polite
2) Everyone is free to express his ideas, thoughts and opinion
3)Forgot what 3 was for... xD Thanks cadaveca... 3) is to have some FUN 

So, first question. Are here people who want to participate, learn and discuss with others how to overclock in xtreme ways? 


what to include list:

Components insulation/preparation for extreme cooling methods.
Operating System (OS) preparation and optimization
Overclocking guides for *specific* hardware
Post Codes errors and meaning of them
How to bin hardware, mostly processors.
How to find best driver for a specific benchmark
Which OS is best for each benchmark
Software (may be possible to make a kit of software) thats helps you overclock you components
Overclocking terminology like what is CB, CBB, LOD,Copy Wazza and so on 
Hardware modding which will include voltmodding, bios modding and similar mods that can help you achieve higher frequency or solve problems like cold-bug

More to add 
Where to buy equipment and what you can do by yourself

*[XO] Tweaked and Tiny Operating Systems*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2884450#post2884450

*[XO] Motherboard's Post Codes & Meaning*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2884451#post2884451

*[XO] Overclocking (and not only) Glossary*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2884476#post2884476


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 7, 2013)

A list of shops, global, where people can get supplies for extreme OC...pots, insulation, electrical modding bits...would be useful?

3 is for "Have FUN!"  

Every board maker has different place to get beta BIOSes and LN2 BIOS for OC. That needs to be all put in one place, too.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeap everything is useful 

Cant create that anytime but first lets see if some newbies wanna join the club 

This is why I added FAQ and How To, in order to help people who want to go to the dark side but they can't understand some points


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 7, 2013)

Yap, basic tools needed, a checklist, would be great.

breakdown is needed too..

OS prep.
board prep.
vga prep.
mem prep.

Extreme-OC-specific POST CODE list. Like, If I post "23" is IMC, "55" is timings, what does that mean? How do you get around things like that? Cold bug...oy, the cold bug.

Tips on binning parts quickly, etc...

I got lots of ideas, but little time to develop them. :-/ and for me right now, time is becoming more and more of a premium item.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Apr 7, 2013)

Love the way you are thinking about whole project 

Can make guides how to tweak OSes and make them tiny and when I mean tiny I mean tiny 

Everything will be added to first post's list  thanks for the ideas


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 7, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> Love the way you are thinking about whole project



Been thinking about it for years, wanted to put LN2 clocking into my reviews, but that is a bit expensive, and W1zz suggested I not bother. Today, I agree with his suggestion, but I still want to see more LN2 lovin'.  


But so, I know that there's lots of guys that want to get into LN2 and such, but because there isn't a step-by-step guide, and nowhere to go for real help other than by joining a team(not everyone wants to commit to a team), and lots of "secrets" for getting the most outta clocking, these are huge barriers to jumping in that first time.


I thought long and hard on this subject. As you can maybe tell. 

lots of info to cover on Extreme OC, you need a Guru to hold your hand, really, if you get what I mean. Figuring all this stuff out on my own was really really hard, let me tell you.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Apr 7, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Been thinking about it for years, wanted to put LN2 clocking into my reviews, but that is a bit expensive, and W1zz suggested I not bother. Today, I agree with his suggestion, but I still want to see more LN2 lovin'.
> 
> 
> But so, I know that there's lots of guys that want to get into LN2 and such, but because there isn't a step-by-step guide, and nowhere to go for real help other than by joining a team(not everyone wants to commit to a team), and lots of "secrets" for getting the most outta clocking, these are huge barriers to jumping in that first time.
> ...




Extreme Overclocking is something I will definitely add to my upcoming reviews.
I have the gear to do so 

Yeap, this is the place where everyone will be able to ask for help and help others. 
Also, I agree, I got bored of that silly and outdated guides with really old insulation methods 

PS. just for the record 23 Post Code error is 100% IMC when 55 can be mem settings (high freq or tight timings) BUT can be IMC aswell


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 7, 2013)

My question is this... what cooling methods do you consider to be "Extreme"?  My list is:

LN2
TEC (Including multi-layered)
Compressive cooling (Including cascade)

Of those three, only the second two really lend to any constant use scenarios.

I consider simple watercooling to be a passive technology, and in all the years I've worked with it, have come to the conclusion it doesn't get you much other than a somewhat cooler CPU, and somewhere on the order of 5%-10% OC over good aircooling.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 7, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> My question is this... what cooling methods do you consider to be "Extreme"?  My list is:
> 
> LN2
> TEC (Including multi-layered)
> ...


 I have the above concerns but im interested in this in general.
Im interested but isn't the costs involved high I mean I often have bits lieing around but they are low end tat mostly though might be good for practice.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Apr 7, 2013)

Any method is xtreme except air and water (liquid helium, liquid nitrogen, cascade, dry ice, single stage, Tec , etc... BUT even then you can make you air/water cooling method extreme  Chilled water for example.


Also no high-end hw is required for example I benched with my asus commando earlier today


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.thingstolearn.net/2010/08/whats-the-closest-city-to-the-northsouth-pole/

after reading that with the small town in the pic, just bring your pc there and overclock like hell XD well you might need rads and nice tubing thought and just bury it in snow.


----------



## Frick (Apr 8, 2013)

Cotton_Cup said:


> http://www.thingstolearn.net/2010/08/whats-the-closest-city-to-the-northsouth-pole/
> 
> after reading that with the small town in the pic, just bring your pc there and overclock like hell XD well you might need rads and nice tubing thought and just bury it in snow.



Last winter we had -40C here in the nights for about a week (I live close to this place), that would do for some nice overclocking. Make a cold room in the house and use a KVM so you don't have to be near it.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeap even that is an extreme way 
Just think how to do your ordinary air cooling or water cooling systems crazy and extree. Then start overclocking


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 8, 2013)

I remember when i first joined there used to be a club house for xtreme or real high oc's. Don't know if its still in use at the moment though?


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 8, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> LN2
> TEC (Including multi-layered)
> Compressive cooling (Including cascade)



Let's not forget Annealed Pyrolytic Graphite.







http://www.ecnmag.com/articles/2011/09/high-performance-solutions-thermal-management-electronics-harsh-environments
http://www.thermacore.com/products/kcore.aspx


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 8, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> I remember when i first joined there used to be a club house for xtreme or real high oc's. Don't know if its still in use at the moment though?



Not active really, there was a time when there were quite a few of us trying to stretch the bounderies but i think with the gradual introduction of generally better overclocking platforms/CPU's etc it has quietened down around here over the last 2 or 3 years.  Having said that, there are still a number of enthusiasts here who continue to push hardware to it's limits but I think more privately as a hobby than publically sharing here.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 8, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Not active really, there was a time when there were quite a few of us trying to stretch the bounderies but i think with the gradual introduction of generally better overclocking platforms/CPU's etc it has quietened down around here over the last 2 or 3 years.  Having said that, there are still a number of enthusiasts here who continue to push hardware to it's limits but I think more privately as a hobby than publically sharing here.



Thought so i certainly remember some form of club house when i first started here, learnt quite a bit reading through. Then i had temporary leave and when i came back lots of things had changed


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice to see this place start something like this. 

You guys may also want to, once you have some people serious anyway, to create a team at Hwbot.org to post your results and compete with others.



cadaveca said:


> Been thinking about it for years, wanted to put LN2 clocking into my reviews, but that is a bit expensive, and W1zz suggested I not bother. Today, I agree with his suggestion, but I still want to see more LN2 lovin'.
> 
> 
> But so, I know that there's lots of guys that want to get into LN2 and such, but because there isn't a step-by-step guide, and nowhere to go for real help other than by joining a team(not everyone wants to commit to a team), and lots of "secrets" for getting the most outta clocking, these are huge barriers to jumping in that first time.
> ...


We have step by step guides for insulation one can base theirs off of here... Let me link a couple that are not in our private section. 

If not ours, then a simple google finds plenty of methods of insulation among other things.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Apr 13, 2013)

Let's keep it alive guys, I think it worths a try.

Anything to suggest?


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 13, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Been thinking about it for years, wanted to put LN2 clocking into my reviews, but that is a bit expensive, and W1zz suggested I not bother. Today, I agree with his suggestion, but I still want to see more LN2 lovin'.
> 
> 
> But so, I know that there's lots of guys that want to get into LN2 and such, but because there isn't a step-by-step guide, and nowhere to go for real help other than by joining a team(not everyone wants to commit to a team), and lots of "secrets" for getting the most outta clocking, these are huge barriers to jumping in that first time.
> ...


Why not DICE? I used to Dice all my reviews. Pulling 6Ghz+ on a review is still impressive. Dry ice is not volatile like LN2 and easy to handle for 1 person.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Apr 13, 2013)

Who said no when it comes to DICE? DICE is awesome 
Helped me many times to test insulation and hardware before LN2 

Shall I start creating threads tomorrow? Guides and FAQ?


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 13, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Nice to see this place start something like this.
> 
> You guys may also want to, once you have some people serious anyway, to create a team at Hwbot.org to post your results and compete with others.
> 
> ...




If TPU is interested. I will keep my Z77 UP7... Lining the board is easy. Just pack the socket with dry eraser. It takes 10 minutes or so.

here is one of my dice runs:







If I could find someone in the Chicago area to help handle LN2 (pouring while I OC), i would happily do a run for TPU.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 13, 2013)

Some sort of list of clocks reached with specific CPU's(or GPU's) including information about the systems specs (like motherboard, PSU, and cooling used) so people here on the forum can easily view and compare overclocks. Perhaps categorize by type of cooling used.

Furthermore, I suppose building up some sort of database of clocking specifics could lead to some interesting results, like what average voltage is needed for a certain clockspeed. I could see loads of interesting things resulting of putting a bit of effort in that!

Edit: maybe making such a database for analytical purposes is a bit out of this threads scope, but oh well


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 13, 2013)

I would think the absolute fastest binning method would be to see what the highest OS bootable frequency is. It won't tell you everything but it's a lot faster than going up a notch at a time and stress testing. If I had 50 some chips I'd start with that.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 13, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> Who said no regarding DICE? DICE is awesome
> Helped me many times to test insulation and hardware before LN2
> 
> Shall I start creating threads tomorrow? Guides and FAQ?



I think that would be great. I have never gone beyond water (besides extreme Alaska cold winter weather on air) and would be interested in seeing how to accomplish extreme over clocking


----------



## d1nky (Apr 13, 2013)

i dont get why they have big beefy vrm heatsinks and on the other side of the board is no cooling?? and it gets toooooooasssttyyyy!! smelly infact! 

what gives? im not extreme overclocking but i like putting my voltage @ 1.6 for starters 

and my extreme cooling is windows open and this...............


----------



## FireKillerGR (Apr 13, 2013)

LOL this is what I wanted to see.

I think I am the one who is going to start xtreme oc for TPU (reviews and stuff like these ).
I have some mobos insulated and currently we bench for Pro Oc cup.
So, I have people to help me get this threads done 

Will start tomorrow 

BTW drdeathx keep in mind, I never gave more than 1.6v for DICE and more than 1.72V for Cascade on my 3770K 
Take care not to degrade it

One more addition, thought to make a thread of some extreme cooling methods we used in order to inspire others as well.


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 13, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> LOL this is what I wanted to see.
> 
> I think I am the one who is going to start xtreme oc for TPU (reviews and stuff like these ).
> I have some mobos insulated and currently we bench for Pro Oc cup.
> ...




Go big or go home! LOL


----------



## FireKillerGR (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol 

Tomorrow's day projects:
1)Create a thread with Post Code Errors and meanings
2) Tiny and tweaks Operating Systems


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 14, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> Lol
> 
> Tomorrow's day projects:
> 1)Create a thread with Post Code Errors and meanings
> 2) Tiny and tweaks Operating Systems



Awesome


----------



## FireKillerGR (Apr 14, 2013)

New threads will have the [XO] as a thread tag in order to help you find them and make you able to spot the difference easier.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 14, 2013)

Will you link them in this thread?


----------



## FireKillerGR (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeap 

Post Code is first 

*[XO] Tweaked and Tiny Operating System*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2884450#post2884450

*[XO] Motherboard's Post Codes & Meaning*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2884451#post2884451

*[XO] Overclocking (and not only) Glossary*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2884476#post2884476






HammerON said:


> Will you link them in this thread?


DONE!!!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms (Apr 15, 2013)

LN2 is near impossible to get locally it seems like. 
Most suppliers won't allow it (Dewar) inside a passenger car, must be in the bed of a truck.
Dice is fun and never have to worry about cold boot bugs with Dice.. and 6Ghz + is possible with Dice on many platforms not just Ivy.





http://hwbot.org/submission/2125488_xtremecuztoms_cpu_frequency_celeron_lga775_347_6669.98_mhz

What I suggest is hit the forums, buy used stuff... unless you're after pcmark05 just grab some sata drives... a bunch of em... I load xp for 2D on one drive, Vista on another and w7 on another.. So if I decide to bench a 775 platform I have 3 drives ready. Old hardware can be fun and the quest for 8Ghz on old hardware is a blast...


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh its possible on Ivy... I did it with my chip. Not saying its common, but I have seen it happen before...



> to help handle LN2 (pouring while I OC),


Its pretty easy to pour for yourself with a single pot... in fact its downright simple. Even CPU/GPU...especially when you can full pot bench like with most Ivybridge and damn near all of AMD. On IB, single threaded benches (Spi 1M/32M, Pifast) any decent pot should hold fairly steady, with 32M requiring a couple splashes throughout the 5m(32M) test to keep things where they need to be. 

Now, you get in to some heaters like the Intel Hex chips and AMD octo's.. THOSE need babysitting. 

Its also very helpful when learning your chip/gpu to write down voltages/settings/benchmarks that work. That way one is not guessing.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 15, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Its also very helpful when learning your chip/gpu to write down voltages/settings/benchmarks that work. That way one is not guessing.






EarthDog ----->


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 15, 2013)

Heh, we all started somewhere. I learned that in C2D/C2Q days... 

You also, when extreme cooling, should have your OS and benchmarks setup before starting. Simple, basic things that can mean a lot when starting out as far as efficient benchmarking.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 15, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Simple, basic things that can mean a lot when starting out as far as efficient benchmarking.



Yeah, I mentioned prepping stuff earlier. That's the key to success, really, would suck to not have a back-up OS, or similar, when you got a full pot, and corrupt an OS because you pushed the ram a bit too far. 

FireKillerGR has covered the OS part, for now, fortunately. Just gotta get one of them pre-loaded on a drive, with the board to be used, prior to ANY benching. a nice 60 GB SSD is perfect for this...


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 15, 2013)

Image the OS(s)... That way its a 5 minute re-image as opposed to a 20 minute install. I have a few small (30-60GB) SSD's just for that. One 30GB has my stripped XP, and my 60GB is partitioned with Vista and W7. I have images of those installs on each.

You have a couple of solid, resources at TPU already in Metalracer, and DOM. I think those two are about the only ones that regularly and currently go sub ambient.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Apr 15, 2013)

Yo guys 
I just thought to make an extreme oc session livestreaming. I will bench with my teamate phil.
Interested for something like that?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 15, 2013)

Yep, I spent HOURS watching the OCN event this weekend, was entertaining at times.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 15, 2013)

We Livestream our sessions as well... For the most part, there is a solid turnout. Especially if who is doing it knows what they are doing and for the 'green' people here!


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 15, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> WE livestream our sessions as well... FOr the most part, there is a solid turnout. Definately worth it, especially to expose the 'green' people here.



Isn't a live stream a requirement for HWBOT now? Not too sure on this one...


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 15, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Isn't a live stream a requirement for HWBOT now? Not too sure on this one...


No.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 15, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> No.



Should be.


We should also note that buying an Intel Tuning Plan warranty covers you for LN2 and such with Intel chips...nothing like having that insurance for just $25.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 15, 2013)

LOL, disagree with the first part, PASSIONATELY. That is the last thing I want is to have to babysit (or hell just set up and run) a session on Livestream while I'm benching. Perhaps only for WR or something, but for normal people. HELL F NO.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 15, 2013)

Meh, to me, it's no big deal. Really, when you sit in TS as much as I do, it is REALLY no big deal.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Apr 15, 2013)

Video validation is only required for team cup.
And I think only for just a stage of it


----------



## d1nky (Apr 15, 2013)

id enjoy watching a LN2 session if someone put one on the TPU video thread, or even you could start a TPU extreme OC video thread, to watch the thrills and spills 

guaranteed one viewer subbed!


----------



## FireKillerGR (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok. Will do smth like that then


----------



## FireKillerGR (May 16, 2013)

Seems like a dead thread so lets do a bump
Sorry for not livestreaming one of my previous sessions but I had to bench for AOOC and didnt have time to set up the livestreaming xD

Now that AOOC is over I think I can do some stuff 
Upcoming livestreaming with 3570K, Msi Z77 Mpower and Msi 650Ti Boost Pe/Oc


----------



## d1nky (May 16, 2013)

can we have some pics instead?!

i was hoping this thread would be full of LN2, dice and those big freezing pots! 

ive never seen it in action and never seen results so im very interested in the how, what and wohooo


----------



## FireKillerGR (May 16, 2013)

ok photos + videos 

Lets start 

Soldering Epower on GTX Titan 





First test under water to see that card is still working 





Ready to shoot some scores with LN2




13301 marks on 3DMark Fire Strike




18495 marks on 3DMark11




Superipi's test setup




And one score from Mortisboy who didnt make it for Moscow's finals :/




Ah forgot xD
Wanna thank Corsair for support and Asus for the great competition 

We (me and my teammate phil) managed to be in top 12 (8th) and will attend in Moscow for the finals 

For more info and scores have a look over here:
http://hwbot.org/news/9544_asus_open_overclocking_cup_2013_qualification_results


----------



## cdawall (May 16, 2013)

It's been a while since I have had some "extreme" clocking. I need to order a new DICE/LN2 pot and have some fun.

Some of my older stuff below. Tons of fun I really need to get back into it. 



Spoiler



Athlon II X2 250

















Phenom II X2 550BE (my first 5ghz AMD)
















CL6 1800mhz on AMD
















and this was my original DICE bench. An ES 945BE chip I shouldn't have had, some grocery store DICE and the OEM aluminum cooler off of a random AMD chip.











almost 5ghz :shadedshu


----------



## FireKillerGR (May 16, 2013)

Nice 

If you want a pot maybe I can help you get one in a better price


----------



## cdawall (May 16, 2013)

firekillergr said:


> nice
> 
> if you want a pot maybe i can help you get one in a better price



PM please? My pot built by N3RO has since been misplaced in 3 to 4 moves.


----------



## FireKillerGR (May 16, 2013)

PMed


----------



## d1nky (May 16, 2013)

wow!

that set up looks uber cool!

those components still alive?


----------



## FireKillerGR (May 16, 2013)

cdawall said:


> PM please? My pot built by N3RO has since been misplaced in 3 to 4 moves.



hope u have fun with the pot 


d1nky said:


> wow!
> 
> that set up looks uber cool!
> 
> those components still alive?



Mine or Cdawall's? 
Mine are working like they should


----------



## cdawall (May 16, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> PMed








nomnomnom


----------



## d1nky (May 16, 2013)

either of ya!

im glad this thread has some life now! whats the putty you put on the boards?!

this is making me want to try it! but i doubt many places in the UK do stuff like this. 

however im in the building trade and probably get my hands on some stuff that most cant.

just not sure where i could get LN2 or dice from, maybe i could start with a watercooled set up. and hijack a freezer or get the loop through ice.


----------



## cdawall (May 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> either of ya!
> 
> im glad this thread has some life now! whats the putty you put on the boards?!
> 
> ...



kneaded eraser

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kneaded_eraser


----------



## cadaveca (May 16, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> Nice
> 
> If you want a pot maybe I can help you get one in a better price



Yeah, I need one too. Did spring cleaning in the garage last week, realized last night I tossed out my pot and LN2 thermos.




At least my garage is nice and clean and ready for benching. 



d1nky said:


> either of ya!
> 
> im glad this thread has some life now! whats the putty you put on the boards?!
> 
> ...



get custom water loop, replace res with bucket full of ice...good way to stick your toe in the waters. 

DICE and alcohol/acetone works well, too, easy to manage. For me, LN2 requires a second set of hands.


----------



## d1nky (May 16, 2013)

sounds awesome! ive got to try this!

more pics pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...

and for a noob, whats the best bench platform? i see a few guys with proper test beds and some straight on wood surfaces.


----------



## FireKillerGR (May 16, 2013)

Hey guys 

Glad to see this thread active again ^^

@dave. You want one pot aswell? 
Maybe my friend Roman can do smth for you too 


As for xtreme cooling. Grab one fridge like this:
http://stevelundeberg.mvourtown.com/files/2009/09/Styrofoam-cooler.jpg

aka styrofoam cooler/fridge. Then you can go and buy some Kilos of dry ice and start messing around
You can make a pot which will be good for dice (almost good) but if I were you I would buy one for the next years 

Also many would say to start overclocking a s775 platform with a E8x00 or a celeron. But I would prefer benching with an intel cpu like 2x00K or even an ivy-bridge.
Processors die only with huge voltage 
Voltages I use:
Air less than 1.35v
Water still less than 1.35v xD
Dice (-75C~)  less than 1.6v
Single Stage (-40C ~) less than 1.55v
Cascade (-100C ~) less than 1.75v
Ln2 (-192C depending on pot) less than 1.92v is fine for me


----------



## cdawall (May 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> sounds awesome! ive got to try this!
> 
> more pics pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
> 
> and for a noob, whats the best bench platform? i see a few guys with proper test beds and some straight on wood surfaces.



I will have to dig pics up of my cold water setup. On the bench platform thing mine is a display special from micro center a while ago. I would get s good bench station of some sort to start with.


----------



## FireKillerGR (May 17, 2013)

oh c'mon I forgot to answer this question xD

The most popular benchtables are made from Dimastech. 
I bought dimastech easy white v2.5 a year ago and I use it for my 24/7 system, reviews and overclocking session


----------



## FireKillerGR (Jun 14, 2013)

Just an update with some photos.

Lets start:

mine and phil's system benching 3DMark firstrike:




and score:




my friend's Roberto's systme, benching SuperPi 32M:




his score:




Nacho's system:




and his score:




finally Bryan's monster folding machine:




Result of this beast when it comes to cinebench:




and last but not least, the beauties made by my friend Der8auer:




These scores helped us get third place on Pro OC Cup of hwbot.org
www.hwbot.org/competition/pro_oc_cup_q213/


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2013)

Awesome!!!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## FireKillerGR (Jun 15, 2013)

No problem


----------



## d1nky (Jun 15, 2013)

how come some guys i see have fans blowing the gas from the pot on to components and the majority have the vapour blowing away?

blowing away seems obvious but why towards? extra cooling?


----------



## FireKillerGR (Jun 15, 2013)

nope, trying to limit static air so it will not turn into ice.
Without fans ice will be all over the place 

thats why using good fans (100+ Cfm) helps to solve that problem.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Jun 16, 2013)

If anyone wants help getting xtreme cooling gear let me know. Can help you find them on the internet and order what you need.
Also for explanations about xtreme oc and cooling please post here ^^


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> how come some guys i see have fans blowing the gas from the pot on to components and the majority have the vapour blowing away?
> 
> blowing away seems obvious but why towards? extra cooling?



The fan dissipates the gas so you can see levels on LN2 or alcohol when using dry ice


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2013)

Got some toys waiting for me when I get home in July.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 19, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> The fan dissipates the gas so you can see levels on LN2 or alcohol when using dry ice


Its main use is to keep that cold away from the board/pot to slow the build up of condensation and ice. It does help with seeing inside the pot I suppose, but mostly we use the temperature gauge to judge when to add more LN2 if we are not full pot benching (a la AMD and IB) as most of the time, at least in the pots I use on CPUs that have CB's, there is none in there and you are using the properties of the copper to hold some of the temperatures until you load the CPU. 

I personally don't use alcohol when I was on DI. It only allows temps to be in the -30 or so range versus the correct material, acetone, which goes down to -79. I also have never added acetone to a pot once I had the correct amount in.


----------



## torgoth (Jun 19, 2013)

is lapping CPUs & heatsinks still something relevant or has it become a thing of the past?

thanks in advance


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 19, 2013)

IMO, its a thing of the past... most people dont need to do it as there isnt a need to get the every degree C for most users. Also, the concave IHS that was there on what, i7 920 (Nehalem) isnt nearly as bad or there anymore, period.

Now, for some silly reason, people risk their chips in a worse way by delidding IB CPUs... yikes... scary for almost no gains (depending on the situation).


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 19, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Now, for some silly reason, people risk their chips in a worse way by delidding IB CPUs... yikes... scary for almost no gains (depending on the situation).



Temps my friend, temps.  15c drop from delidding, another 2-5c naked.  Gave me stability at 4.8 Ghz with managable temps.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 19, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Temps my friend, temps.  15c drop from delidding, another 2-5c naked.  Gave me stability at 4.8 Ghz with managable temps.


Not going to get in to it after this...(not the thread for it).

I disagree with the process as there are little gains clockspeed wise in most situations. I personally ONLY suggest voiding the warranty of your $330 CPU and taking a chance at the worst paper weight ever, if you had voltage headroom AND were temp limited. I wouldnt touch it solely to lower temps. Not me buddy. You all, where for most it doesnt matter can take that risk, as well as bios flashing your GPUs, for little reason... The gains for most just don't outweigh the risk IMO.

To each their own though.


----------



## torgoth (Jun 19, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Now, for some silly reason, people risk their chips in a worse way by delidding IB CPUs... yikes... scary for almost no gains (depending on the situation).



delidding? how why? do they apply a new "lid"? or if no how do they put thermal paste on the delidded cpu?

PS: sorry FireKillerGR I went a bit off on your thread...


----------



## FireKillerGR (Jun 19, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Temps my friend, temps.  15c drop from delidding, another 2-5c naked.  Gave me stability at 4.8 Ghz with managable temps.




Thread is about extreme overclocking... What you gain cant be more than 100 mhz and still that is the best case scenario.

PS. CPU with removed IHS never survived more than a week based on people who did it. So dont compare extreme overclocking with ambient cooling oc


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 19, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Not going to get in to it after this...(not the thread for it).
> 
> I disagree with the process as there are little gains clockspeed wise in most situations. I personally ONLY suggest voiding the warranty of your $330 CPU and taking a chance at the worst paper weight ever, if you had voltage headroom AND were temp limited. I wouldnt touch it solely to lower temps. Not me buddy. You all, where for most it doesnt matter can take that risk, as well as bios flashing your GPUs, for little reason... The gains for most just don't outweigh the risk IMO.
> 
> To each their own though.



No problem if you don't agree with delidding, I'm not trying to sell it.  Just as with running IB chip at 1.7v - 2.0v under LN2 or Phase to get 6 Ghz, it's all part of the hobby.  I was just glad to get to 4.8 with temps under 80c...  my goal was 5Ghz but nothing ventured nothing gained.  My chip is fine.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Jun 19, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Temps my friend, temps.  15c drop from delidding, another 2-5c naked.  Gave me stability at 4.8 Ghz with managable temps.





Sasqui said:


> No problem if you don't agree with delidding, I'm not trying to sell it.  Just as with running IB chip at 1.7v - 2.0v under LN2 or Phase to get 6 Ghz, it's all part of the hobby.  I was just glad to get to 4.8 with temps under 80c...  my goal was 5Ghz but nothing ventured nothing gained.  My chip is fine.



Not the same for sure, you can RMA your dead chip if it died under ln2, you cant if it is delidded. 
Delidding a cpu seems ok for air and watet but as I said most processors die after a while under xtreme coolimg. :/


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 19, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> you cant if it is delidded.



Well aware of that going into it and I'd do it again for the sake of hobby!


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 19, 2013)

Not personally into "Extreme" OC but more is always better! 

RE deliding: It was so easy to do, i don't understand the hang up/s? If you are using a vice or box cutter razor to delid, NEWSFLASH! You're doing it wrong! LoL

An old school shaving razor and about 3 minutes and 49 seconds and you have a topless CPU. I was delidded before dousing my spliff 

But yes, deliding for extreme cold is a no - no, from what i've seen people post anyways...

It kinda funny to me that some guys who use vmods & extreme colds in search of every MHz suggest to others who are using lesser cooling that delidding in a search for max MHz is a waste... Does. Not. Compute.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 19, 2013)

Its pretty clear, to me and in my post as well as FireKGR, the reasons... take a re-read of those posts?

1. VOIDING THE WARRANTY. When I pay my $25 to do what I do, I can return it while keeping my ethics in check. You delidders have NO CHANCE to return that CPU.. and if you try that is an unethical move to me.
2. Gains are just not worth it to me to void your warranty and take a chance at bricking the CPU. While its not high chance, its significantly more than NONE if you dont touch the CPU. Like anyone notices, outside of benchmarking a 100-200Mhz gain...

The risk does not make up for the reward in a lot of cases (to me). Thats it. 

anyway, I digress...again. LOL!


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 19, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Its pretty clear, to me and in my post as well as FireKGR, the reasons... take a re-read of those posts?
> 
> 1. VOIDING THE WARRANTY. When I pay my $25 to do what I do, I can return it while keeping my ethics in check. You delidders have NO CHANCE to return that CPU.. and if you try that is an unethical move to me.
> 2. Gains are just not worth it to me to void your warranty and take a chance at bricking the CPU. While its not high chance, its significantly more than NONE if you dont touch the CPU. Like anyone notices, outside of benchmarking a 100-200Mhz gain...
> ...



You mad? 

I thought this was an "Extreme" overclocking thread? Pissing on a warranty & taking a razor to a brand new chip seems a tad extreme, no? At least. Why aren't you raping FireKiller for soldering a daughterboard to his GFX in order to enable high voltage? Or bitching out all those who hardmod their MoBos to supply more volts?

Some people 

I digress. 

Edit: In ~15 years i have NEVER had a CPU fail. Never.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Jun 19, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> You mad?
> 
> I thought this was an "Extreme" overclocking thread? Pissing on a warranty & taking a razor to a brand new chip seems a tad extreme, no? At least. Why aren't you raping FireKiller for soldering a daughterboard to his GFX in order to enable high voltage? Or bitching out all those who hardmod their MoBos to supply more volts?
> 
> ...



A) I dont want anyone to rape me... LOL xD

B) This mod was done for the AOOC and PRO OC Cup. We did the all in move 
Now we will go in Moscow to compete for the finals.

C) Nobody mods mobos anymore, no need.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 19, 2013)

Not all users are going to think of "Extreme" as the same thing. Might have been more produnt to lavel this as "LN2 OC" or "Sub-Zero OC", not "Extreme".

Aircooling and watrercooling can be "extreme too".


Labels suck, m'kay?


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 19, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> A) I dont want anyone to rape me... LOL xD



I was being facetious. I don't want anyone to rape you either! 



FireKillerGR said:


> B) This mod was done for the AOOC and PRO OC Cup. We did the all in move
> 
> Now we will go in Moscow to compete for the finals.



Just using it as an example as it voids warranty on a brand new 500 euro card, not trying to knock your mod  Good luck & please share results when you're done 



FireKillerGR said:


> C) Nobody mods mobos anymore, no need.



Again, was just making an example.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Not all users are going to think of "Extreme" as the same thing. Might have been more *produnt* to lavel this as "LN2 OC" or "Sub-Zero OC", not "Extreme".
> 
> Aircooling and watrercooling can be "extreme too".
> 
> ...



 @ *bold*

Agree with title suggestion 

I'm not trying to say watercooling is extreme, even though you can sub 0 with LC, just was commenting on Sasquis POV and the subsequent "Fallout" it created... 

My NON extreme, overclocking self will now depart the thread. Good day to all and apologies for diluting your elite thread with my non elite self


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 19, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> your elite thread with my non elite self



That's why extreme clocking isn't all that popular in the first place, by it's own nature, it IS very elitist. FireKilerGR's comment "Can't stream video when other teams are chasing your scores..." ...so he feels he cannot share since someone may find something in that video that gives THEM the edge instead of HIM...I aksed Earthdog about something, he said "oh, it's listed on our forum, register and you'll get he help"...and then..."Oh, it's only viewable by our bench team, you cannot see, sorry". W-T-F!!!


And then he expects me to help him....?:shadedshu


Yes, yes he does.

When I realized this many years ago, that this sort of thing was unavoidable, I left the scene. I want us to be a community that shares info, not a bunch of geeks huddled over LN2 pots in the their basement, shielding their scores from scrutiny.

It's just too competitive for it to be any other way. There's no magic to Extreme clocking...you are just using the tools provided by the OEMs in the first place(especially since hard-modding isn't needed by FireKillerGr's own admission), and the rest is part of the silicon lottery. Not that I am trying to belittle sub-zero clocking, far from it, as it is a rather time intensive thing, and does take some skill in honeing your trouble-shooting abilities. There are a few guys out there that continually bring new tweaks forward...they all work at these companies that make the hardware. And if they don't...well...though luck. Competition means that good guys face jealousy when maybe they shouldn't.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> That's why extreme clocking isn't all that popular in the first place, by it's own nature, it IS very elitist. FireKilerGR's comment "Can't stream video when other teams are chasing your scores..." ...so he feels he cannot share since someone may find something that gives THEM the edge instead of HIM...
> 
> 
> When I realized this many years ago, that this sort of thing was unavoidable, I left the scene. I want us to be a community that shares info, not a bunch of geeks huddled over LN2 pots in the their basement, shielding their scores from scrutiny.
> ...



That is the joy to ALL OVERCLOCKING. Taking what is available and applying ALL known means to achieve max fequency. Some people have acces to LN2/DICE and other forms of extreme cooling to help them exploit the silicone to the MAX! Others are less fortunate and are limited to more "standard" tools to coax MHz from sand & electrons. You'd think an extreme OC would last more than a few minutes, right? Right? 

Anyways, i'm out.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> That's why extreme clocking isn't all that popular in the first place, by it's own nature, it IS very elitist. FireKilerGR's comment "Can't stream video when other teams are chasing your scores..." ...so he feels he cannot share since someone may find something in that video that gives THEM the edge instead of HIM...I aksed Earthdog about something, he said "oh, it's listed on our forum, register and you'll get he help"...and then..."Oh, it's only viewable by our bench team, you cannot see, sorry". W-T-F!!!
> 
> 
> And then he expects me to help him....?:shadedshu
> ...


What the heck are you talking about? I don't recall asking you for any benchmarking tricks when I'm under extreme cooling (or ambient for that matter)... I have asked advice on boards before, sure, but am really struggling to (remember?) figure out when I asked you for advice on extreme overclocking... specifically in the context of tricks/efficiencies of benchmarks as that is your talking point. You have been out of the game so long, I wouldn't think of you to be a better resource than what I have available already. Not that you are remotely a bad resource, but I have others at my finger tips with more up to date knowledge that I lean on (our team, and PURE defectors that were on our team). Perhaps a random question maybe? But dear god your wording makes me feel like I lean on you for sub ambient benchmark efficiency advice when that couldnt be further from the truth. . I ask for help with boards I am reviewing and your experience with it. Not sure what one thing has to do with the other honestly... 

Yes, we do have a private section for the benchmarking team (there is a public section too). Yes, that private section does contain a repository of all the tricks we learned internally (none of which work for any company that matters, note). Some of those help us climb the team ladder @ hwbot certainly (7th in the world! LOL!). If we didn't keep the tricks we found out a secret this hobby/hwbot would become even more what you dont like about it, those with the most money (to bin hardware) win. Those tricks that we learned help our team compete with daddy dollars and sponsored people, that, not sure if you know, have their own group now, so that point is kind of dead. The other still remains, LOL!

As we have discussed before, I agree to a certain extent that it should be more transparent. However, like anything competitive, like this is with Hwbot, there will always be secrets. What is the point if everyone knows all the secrets? I mentioned it above, then it comes down to money and binning whereas the efficiency tricks mitigate that to a certain extent. I can be more competitive overall knowing things others do not without having to spends thousands to bin CPUs and GPUs.

I vaguely recall you asking me something about a benchmarking trick or tweak, and that being the result. But I didnt share the answer with you? I also vaguely recall that. I would share it with you as you are completely harmless. That doesn't make sense I wouldn't give you an answer to a specific question if I knew it.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 19, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Not sure what one thing has to do with the other honestly...



Help and sharing is just that, no matter the context. the fact you think it's different is why my comments seem strange to you.



EarthDog said:


> I vaguely recall you asking me something about a benchmarking trick or tweak, and that being the result. But I didnt share the answer with you? I also vaguely recall that. I would share it with you as you are completely harmless. That doesn't make sense I wouldn't give you an answer to a specific question if I knew it.



Don't take it personally. Really. What I describe is just how the scene works(which you just basically affirmed), and really, I do not see it as a problem...just the nature of the game.

I mean, you know me, I care not for such things, really.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 19, 2013)

Competitive benchmarking and the tricks we learned there have nothing to do with asking about a board you are reviewing that I have, correct. The fact that you hold that against me is perplexing, yes.

You care enough to hang me personally in public over nothing...


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 19, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Competitive benchmarking and the tricks we learned there have nothing to do with asking about a board you are reviewing that I have, correct. The fact that you hold that against me is perplexing, yes.



I don't hold it against you...but info sharing is info sharing. To me, anyway. Since you are part of a team with that access, your perspective on this topic may not relate to what users outside of that scene may understand.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining here.



EarthDog said:


> You care enough to hang me personally in public over nothing...



I'm not "hanging you", you admitted that the "event" took place..I don't think it matters, just part of reality. It's no big deal. If you feel that I am "hanging you", perhaps you should re-assess some things. Nobody here is really going to care about some conversations we have or whether we ask each other for help and tips.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 19, 2013)

Just to clear the air, I DID give you, and I think in public here in the thread. Here is a SS of my PM to you... 

Retraction please? LOL!




I care that your recollection of the events wasn't accurate more than anything.



If I didn't have anything to do with it, leave my name out of it and be sure to get the story straight next time.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 19, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Just to clear the air, I DID give you, and I think this place, the information in the thread. Here is a SS of my PM to you...
> 
> View attachment 51431



You don't have anything to do with it...you were merely an example of how things may not all be out in the open. IF you want to take it to a personal level..well, that's not something that we accept for public posting. 

No retraction, my opinion stands as is.

See, this is my point. Here we are "bickering" about pointless stuff. That's the extreme scene, through and through. It has nothing to do with you personally...at all.



EarthDog said:


> If I didn't have anything to do with it, leave my name out of it and get the story straight next time.



Well, you do play a role though. You wanted to help, and you did, but really, any other user wouldn't get that info so easily. They'd not even know where to look.  You are skewing the events as they transpired, not me.  I just related them in the order they happened, not the final conclusion.

The scene is buillt around "secrets", that really aren't that secret. I find it amusing.

If your bench team didn't have a private section with tweaks, there'd be no issue. The fact that being a member of the forum doesn't immediately provide access to the info is where the problem is, not in what you did. You technically side-stepped how your team has stuff organized, and helped me out by answering my question, sure, but the fact that you told me first, to just register, and I'd find what I needed, to only have to then reply again saying, no, it's locked up tight and only our bench team can see...well..says it all. I am not skewing anything here. My story is perfectly straight. That info is still there, hidden in a private forum, that only bench team members can access.

As far as I know, here, there are no hidden forums. There is no bench team. The only thing users cannot see is our unpublished reviews, and a section for the mods to discuss things in. Very much a different thing than what is offered by your site and many others with clocking teams. I don't see that as an issue. But it IS fact. It also prevents us from being able to grow the "Extreme" scene as big as it could be. A couple hundred users around the globe having this "private" hobby is no big deal, but it could be thousands.

The potential remains...join the wrong team, you're SOL.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 19, 2013)

Im not skewing anything. I agreed with what happened outside of the fact that I actually gave you the information contrary to your post inferring you didn't get it. You got it as soon as I learned people here couldnt view it in fact. 

I guess I was upset that you were seemingly dissapointed that I didnt give you the information I actually gave you and that I was still expecting you to help me (when in reality those have ZERO to do with each other). Again, (my) name not there, no bickering now...

Let's let this rest, but please don't bring my name up when it has nothing to do with the point you are trying to make. It made me look like part of the problem when in reality, I share more information than most extreme overclockers do. Thanks!

Well, pull the noobs together here and get a team and set an example of how you feel it "should" be done. Sitting idle on the sidlines bitching about to the readers here who dont give a hoot about extreme overclocking isnt going to change anything.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 19, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Sitting idle on the sidlines bitching about to the readers here who dont give a hoot about extreme overclocking isnt going to change anything.



Except you'll find that most users feel as I do. Nobody can change what you guys do..except you guys. 

I'm merely highlighting the reasons why many users fell this way.

And while you gave me info, you didn't share that with the general public. Yes, you do personally go out of your way to help others, too...but...


You shouldn't have to. The problem isn't you, and you know that. Frankly, I don't understand why YOU are making it a big deal, but OK, you didn't like me pointing out the events. Sorry, but it did happen.



I'm not a competitive person, so starting a bench team here doesn't interest me. W1zz didn't seem to have much interest either, nor do other users that I have seen over the years since I started posting here again. It's not like this is some super-busy thread, or anything, that fact we have this little bit of drama here will just generate more traffic.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 19, 2013)

LOL that blew up fast!


ill be part of a NOOB extreme team, always been fascinated in extreme overclocking. 

and its a good way to keep beer cold. 

seriously tho, i know competition and 'secrets' must be kept, but for me and probably many others it would be and is a hobby. so that kind of eliminates any kind of hidden agendas, and makes it a pass time.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Except you'll find that most users feel as I do. Nobody can change what you guys do..except you guys.
> 
> I'm merely highlighting the reasons why many users fell this way.
> 
> ...


Again, my NAME being involved which inferred I am part of the problem was why I took it personally (name me, its personal, LOL!) not the events. And look at that SS again, in there I mentioned I posted the text in a thread.

I dont care enough about secrets being kept to make any changes.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 19, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Again, my NAME was the problem, not the events. And look at that SS again, in there I mentioned I posted the text.



I understand. I'm sorry, but I felt the point needed to be made. As they say, don't hate the player, hate the game. And I do. 



EarthDog said:


> I dont care enough about secrets being kept to make any changes.



Well, it is a big part of what we both do. We both spend considerable amounts of time answering people's questions because we might have access to info that not easily attainable. If more info was out in the open, there'd be less work. That's something worth working for, IMHO.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I understand. I'm sorry, but I felt the point needed to be made. As they say, don't hate the player, hate the game. And I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is a big part of what we both do. We both spend considerable amounts of time answering people's questions because we might have access to info that not easily attainable. If more info was out in the open, there'd be less work. That's something worth working for, IMHO.


LOL, kk...hate the game without naming a player that isnt propagating your issue with it.. haha!

As far as the second paragraph, the questions I answer here and at my forum have nothing to do with efficiency tweaks and Hwbot. People here and there ask, just bought a 3770K how can I get to 4.5Ghz is not a secret. Its the how do I improve my XXX XXX XXX  times/scores questions that have some secrets (that only people on the team or are joining ask in the first place). 

Whew........ need a beer now. 

EDIT: It would be less work, but more money to be competative excluding even more people from it... Which side are you on anyway? LOL! 

(OK done editing)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 19, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Not active really, there was a time when there were quite a few of us trying to stretch the bounderies but i think with the gradual introduction of generally better overclocking platforms/CPU's etc it has quietened down around here over the last 2 or 3 years.  Having said that, there are still a number of enthusiasts here who continue to push hardware to it's limits but I think more privately as a hobby than publically sharing here.



I remember the old days, tatty, and the fun to be had in the extreme oc clubhouse *sigh* iirc we had a couple of tussles in there.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 19, 2013)

The Extreme Overclock - YouTube


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 19, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Which side are you on anyway? LOL!



Both, I guess. I mean, I understand the value of extreme clocking as an exercise. Adding the competitiveness to it is what is really the root of the problems I have. I did choose to point you out because I know we would end up discussing this like adults in the end, like we are now, rather than just shouting at each other. We're both pretty down-to-earth people, I think. You are not the only example of such things taking place.

And that's unavoidable, I think. We have to challenge the ideals of today to get further tomorrow.

Efficiency tweaks are a different thing, you are right, but that's what had me start down the conversational path in the first place. Many many times I have found users wanting to take stuff from extreme clocking and use it for 24/7, where it doesn't apply, and then they are left wondering what went wrong.

So we do need to separate the LN2 side of things form the 24/7 side of things. That's why you'll never find me posting about stuff I did using extreme cooling, because that's not the perspective I wish to present, and covering both only leads to confusion. I think that confusion would be gone if more direct info about what stuff should be used where, and when, was out there.

For example, you might post in a thread wit ha guy benching @ 5GHz, looking to lower SPi times(like many forums have threads running on). You give a tweak about efficiency that works well, and then a normal user reads it. They say, oh, look, nice results, let me try that...and then they have stability issues long-term that they cannot figure out...

So having tweaks and such for that locked up and hidden does serve some value too. But try just explaining that without the context, and people don't understand. You and I have both run into this and talked about it before.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Not all users are going to think of "Extreme" as the same thing. Might have been more produnt to lavel this as "LN2 OC" or "Sub-Zero OC", not "Extreme".
> 
> Aircooling and watrercooling can be "extreme too".
> 
> ...



Look at my "extreme" air cooled OC on the E6300 I did in my sig, with a freezer 7 pro. Let me tell you, that OC was extreme for sure, with 1.57vcore on that little baby C2D.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 19, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> The Extreme Overclock - YouTube



the music in this video  is really the best part of it but the amount of paste he used is hilarious, and the video itself just gets me pumped up to build shit


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 19, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> the music in this video  is really the best part of it but the amount of paste he used is hilarious, and the video itself just gets me pumped up to build shit



My god HOW much  paste.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 19, 2013)

tigger said:


> My god HOW much  paste.



he used the WHOLE tube of paste on the cpu, you can see it on the cpu like a snow covered mountain

my vote is every overclocking video should have the same music in this video


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 19, 2013)

tigger said:


> Look at my "extreme" air cooled OC on the E6300 I did in my sig, with a freezer 7 pro. Let me tell you, that OC was extreme for sure, with 1.57vcore on that little baby C2D.



Impressive. Cold Storm and I pushed an e6600 to 555FSB under a Xiggy 1283 on the DFI P35 Blood Iron, but we dropped the multi. I believe we ended up using a x7 multi as well and ~1.55VCore.
Somewhere, one of us has the screenshot saved.

EDIT: I'll have to talk to CS about it to see if he's still interested, but for quite a while the two of us were saving some money to start doing some sub-zero overclocking. I'm sure if he was still up for it, we could throw together some old hardware and start doing some DICE runs.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 19, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Impressive. Cold Storm and I pushed an e6600 to 555FSB under a Xiggy 1283 on the DFI P35 Blood Iron, but we dropped the multi. I believe we ended up using a x7 multi as well and ~1.55VCore.
> Somewhere, one of us has the screenshot saved.
> 
> EDIT: I'll have to talk to CS about it to see if he's still interested, but for quite a while the two of us were saving some money to start doing some sub-zero overclocking. I'm sure if he was still up for it, we could throw together some old hardware and start doing some DICE runs.



Not bad on a E6600, the E6300 had more in it but my ram would not do more than 560, it was 1:1 though. iirc it was 107%


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 19, 2013)

tigger said:


> Not bad on a E6600, the E6300 had more in it but my ram would not do more than 560, it was 1:1 though. iirc it was 107%



To me, what's crazy about that is a 555FSB!  ... which would get you to 3.9Ghz at x7.  The best I could ever do with my E6600 is 3.4... the E8600 is a completely different story


----------



## FireKillerGR (Jun 19, 2013)

LOL I dont have a pc for a day and thread got f@cked up. LOL xD

Just want to make it clear, delidding a cpu is extreme but I really dont think its extreme oc, cause you dont do anything about the cooling which will remain the same.

As for the livestreaming I cant show my scores when people who play for the Pro OC Cup may watch.
Its enough trying to compete guys like Kingpin, Andre and Nick Shih.

Ps. You cant compete them but still... 
Ps #2. An other reason that I wouldnt livestream a normal oc competition session is cause many people do sandbagging, I hate this and I will not give them one additional advantage.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 19, 2013)

can you reveal your hwbot team name?!

and fuck kingpin.... only joking. he has all the 3dmark top spots so try beat the fofofdmasldndf!

and sandbagging is that like teabagging but with the pot full 

ive been watching loads of youtube extreme oc records and the majority they dont film the screen. (need more female frontage tbh)

theres one guy showed 1 hour or more of how he done it, and said something about a team and that. i picked up a few tips for 'mundane' overclocking. theres some clever methods in the madness.

one day i will try all of this!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> To me, what's crazy about that is a 555FSB!  ... which would get you to 3.9Ghz at x7.  The best I could ever do with my E6600 is 3.4... the E8600 is a completely different story



I think the E6xxx were not very good overclockers, now the E8xxx that's a whole different ballgame.

Oh and it was 560FSB  that board (p5b-dlx) chip and ram was a superb setup. Ram was patriot pc2700 DDR2 best ram I have ever come across.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Jun 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> can you reveal your hwbot team name?!
> 
> and fuck kingpin.... only joking. he has all the 3dmark top spots so try beat the fofofdmasldndf!
> 
> ...



I am part of the Hwbox Hellas OC Team but I was talking about the Pro OC Team which is Team Kronos 
For ne team Kronos is much more important.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 19, 2013)

wow 3rd atm! 

good luck guys!


----------



## FireKillerGR (Jun 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> wow 3rd atm!
> 
> good luck guys!



Thanks ^^ its still difficult, need a good 4770k and 4x 780/titans.
Heard that 780 cant do quad sli, if thats true we will need to get 4 titans (we have one so 3 left). 4x titans seems far more difficult :/


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 19, 2013)

GL with that...we bailed (OCF) on the Pro OC this time around.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 19, 2013)

and its easier when ya sponsored to hell and got stock like that in surplus.


i noticed ya missing a extreme firestrike score and 3d 06 gpu! hopefully something comes along!


----------



## FireKillerGR (Jun 19, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> GL with that...we bailed (OCF) on the Pro OC this time around.



Thanks  u2


d1nky said:


> and its easier when ya sponsored to hell and got stock like that in surplus.
> 
> 
> i noticed ya missing a extreme firestrike score and 3d 06 gpu! hopefully something comes along!



None of our current scores is our final score, also 56 days left


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 21, 2013)

While it is kind of a marketing piece for Gigabyte here is a good, descriptive article for total beginners complete with pics of board prep and such and an intro to HWBot. Just posted yesterday.

http://anandtech.com/show/7081/competitive-overclocking-the-gigabyte-oc-lab-and-hwbot

Also, I love HiCookie's shirt.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks, that was pretty interesting.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Jul 13, 2013)

My friend Roberto just started livestreaming. You can watch it here:
http://it.twitch.tv/rsannino


----------



## d1nky (Jul 13, 2013)

literally


----------



## FireKillerGR (Jul 13, 2013)

Will make my own livestreaming account soon


----------



## d1nky (Jul 13, 2013)

what software do you guys use in OS to change bios settings so you dont have to reboot? 

i seen the gigabyte tweak launcher and im thinking similar to that, i just want to alter fsb without the damn reboots.

im chasing down 8k firestrike http://www.3dmark.com/fs/576182

so help would be appreciated


cpu tweaker looks ok. and i can adjust timings. rock on!


----------



## FireKillerGR (Jul 13, 2013)

depends, what mobo do u have?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 13, 2013)

asrock fatality.

ive just noticed your mate reboots a lot, thought on extreme temps thats a bad thing.

i just friggin hate rebooting because its slow lol


----------



## FireKillerGR (Jul 13, 2013)

lol asrock doesnt have an utility for this reason? :O

try formula drive it may work


----------



## d1nky (Jul 13, 2013)

so what benches is your mate doing today?

and the oc utility for this board doesnt pick upon vcore over 1.6v lol


----------



## FireKillerGR (Jul 13, 2013)

lol, have u tried xtreme overvoltage from bios? turn it enable. It will help u give more voltage

he is trying his new 4770K and will bench the igpu for pro oc cup's stage 4. 
Maybe he will try to run XTU as well 
http://hwbot.org/competition/pro_oc_cup_q313/


----------



## d1nky (Aug 22, 2013)

shame theres no one on tpu hwbot team that benches subzero, could do with some tbh even if its for fun.


----------

